# Hit me with your best macaroni salad recipe



## abjcooking

I'm getting ready to do some research to find one I like.  I'll post it if it turns out good.


----------



## marmalady

Oh, gosh, I don't really do a 'recipe', but here's the ingredients I usually put in it - 

elbow mac
hard-boiled eggs, chopped
red onion, chopped (or scallion, or shallot - oh, heck, it's whatever's on hand!)
celery, chopped
finely grated carrot
sometimes some chopped bell peppers
mayo, to which has been added a tiny bit of cider vinegar, dry mustard, celery seed, garlic powder, salt/pepper

Sorry I can't give you quantities - it's one of those 'eyeball' things!


----------



## DampCharcoal

Delicious, marmalady! If I may add a few personal touches: Halve the mayo and add sour cream and dice sharp cheddar into 1/2 inch cubes.


----------



## kansasgirl

Well regular macaroni salads bore me. I like those with different flavors. Here are two favorites.

Oriental Pasta Salad
8 oz Pasta, uncooked (macaroni, bow ties, radiatore, etc) 
1/3 lb Fresh snow peas, trimmed 
2  Red bell peppers, seeds removed, cut in strips 
4  Scallions, thinly sliced 
3 c Fresh broccoli florets 
2 c Cooked meat (chicken, turkey, shrimp, pork) 
1 tb Sesame oil 
1 tb Peanut butter 
2 tb Rice wine vinegar 
Hot sauce to taste
2 ts Honey 
1 ts Garlic powder 
1/2 ts Ground ginger 
1/4 c Sesame seeds, toasted 
Salt and pepper to taste 

1.Cook pasta according to package directions; drain and cool. 
2.Add the snow peas, red pepper, scallions, broccoli and diced meat. 
3.Combine dressing ingredients, whisking until creamy; pour over the pasta mixture. Toss lightly. Cover and chill.

Caesar Pasta Salad
6 slices Bacon, cooked, drained, crumbled 
1/2 c Extra-virgin olive oil 
4 slices Italian bread, 1/2-in thick 
Salt and pepper to taste
Lemon rind, grated 
1/4 c Lemon juice 
3  Garlic cloves, minced 
6  Anchovy fillets 
1/2 c Parmesan, freshly grated 
12 oz Pasta, cooked al dente, drained (macaroni, penne, rotini, etc), reserve 1/2 c of cooking water
2 c Romaine, coarsely shredded 

1.Brush 2 tb of the oil over both sides of bread. Cut into 1/2-inch cubes and toss with salt and pepper. Toast on baking sheet in oven for 10 minutes or until golden and crisp. Set aside.
2.In food processor, puree lemon rind and juice, garlic, anchovies and salt and pepper. Drizzle in remaining olive oil. Blend in half of the cheese.
3.Toss pasta with garlic mixture and enough of the cooking water to moisten. Toss with croutons, bacon and romaine; sprinkle with remaining cheese.


----------



## SierraCook

Macaroni Salad

4 cups cooked salad macaroni, cooled
1 cup finely sliced celery		
½ cup diced red onion or sliced green onion	
1/2 cup coarsely chopped green, red, or orange bellpepper (I use all 3 to add more color to the salad)
1-4 oz. can sliced black olives
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh parsley
1 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
½ teaspoon ground black pepper
Salt, to taste

Combine macaroni, celery, onion, bell pepper, olives, and parsley in large bowl.  Toss to mix.  In small bowl, mix the mayonnaise and vinegar together until smooth.  Add to the macaroni mixture.  Add black pepper and salt.  Toss and mix well.  Chill several hours before serving.


----------



## abjcooking

I am definitly trying some of your ideas next time.  I can't seem to get enough of this stuff.  I usually buy it from the store, but I would rather know what is going into it and it is more cost effective. I never thought about eggs, sour cream, cheese, or snow peas.  Those are some of my fav. ingredients.  
I combined some ingredients from different recipes and it came out ok.  Here is what I added

macaroni
green pepper
onion
celery
mayo
mustard
salt/pepper
white vinegar

I think the problem was as I was putting the mustard in I ran out.  The only other thing I had was grain mustard.  So I used a little touch of that, but I think it overpowered the dish for me.

Kansasgirl- the ceasar salad looks really good.


----------



## choclatechef

I got bored with the same old macaroni salad also.  I like to make salad with spaghetti or one of the fancy pastas.  

Again, I don't use a recipe, I just throw together:

spaghetti or fancy pasta
black olives - sliced
diced red onion
grated parmesan cheese
green pepper and/or red pepper
grated carrot
celery
julienned pepperoni or salami   



salad dressing:
olive oil
wine vinegar
salt
pepper
sugar


----------



## debthecook

I use the classic recipe off the Hellmann's Mayo Jar.  I think it needs a spoon or two of sugar, mixed up well, let chill several hours in the refrigerator.


----------



## debthecook

Chocolate Chef, sounds like a real classic SPAGHETTI SALAD. They were GREAT FUN for a party back in the 70s when I was in high school.


----------



## choclatechef

Deb, I was always little slow.  I just got the recipe about 8 years ago.


----------



## debthecook

Its still a hit for a party!!!!


----------



## beaulana2

Here is something diffrent

BLT Macaroni Salad

2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni ( Cook and drain)
5 green onions (finely chopped)
1 lg Tomatoe (chopped)
1 1/4 cup  celery (diced)
1 1/4 cup mayonaise
5 tsp vinegar
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1 lb. cooked bacon (drained and crumbled)

In lg bowl combine noodles, green onions, tomatoe, and celery. In small bowl combine mayo,vinegar,salt, and pepper. Pour over the noodle mixture stir to coat and put in 9x13 pan cover and chill for 2 hours just b-4 serving add the bacon


----------



## DampCharcoal

Now I like that! Looks great, Beaulana!


----------



## Barbara L

Oooooooh beaulana2, that looks so good!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

I mix my noodles with,

Red onions,
green onions
salt
pepper
Green, red and yellow peppers 
hard boiled eggs
radishes
dill and sweet pickles
sliced olives
and mayo and mustard


----------



## lifesaver

They all sound great.

Here's what i put in my macaroni salad:

Cooked macaroni (any style)
ground turkey, fried and drained
chopped onion
chopped celery
chopped olices
boiled egg, chopped
chopped bell peppers (red, green, yellow and orange)
chopped mushrooms
chopped asparagus
chopped carrots
salt and pepper 
parsley
mustard
mayonnaise
pimentos
and 
chopped, pickles


----------



## Jeekinz

Not mayo based

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/cold-pasta-and-peppers-47732.html


----------



## Constance

J.R.'s Pasta Salad

1 lb tri-color rotini, cooked & drained 
1 can artichoke hearts, drained and coarsly chopped
green and/or black olives, sliced
1/2 cup chopped sweet onion
1 sweet red pepper, coarsly chopped
1 sweet green pepper, coarsly chopped
salami or pepperoni, juilienned
1 pint fresh mushrooms, sliced (or 1 can, drained)
1 can diced tomatoes including juice
fresh grape tomatoes
1 packages zesty Italian dressing, prepared (or bottled dressing) 
salt, pepper

Mix first 8 ingredients together. Add generous amount of Italian dressing, and salt & pepper to taste, remembering that the pasta will absorb a lot of seasoning. Refrigerate at least 4 hours before serving. It's actually better the next day.

You may vary the ingredients as you wish: blanched frozen peas, broccoli florets, small cubes of mozzerella cheese, sundried tomatoes or tuna are all good additions.
Any substantial pasta such as shells, bow ties or penne may be substituted for the rotini.

(JR is my best friend's son, and can he ever cook!)


----------



## Laury

Here's a spaghetti salad I made up years ago and everyone loves it.  When I make it for just myself or someone close, we eat it right out of the bowl I make it in 'cause it's so deliciously drippy.  I brought 4 packages of Good Seasons dressing mix with me to Mexico just so that I could have my fix.. Who knew that basil would be a little tricky to find?!

*
SPAGHETTI SALAD*
Feeds 4 (more or less)

1 1/2 cups each:
         Frozen broccoli cuts
         Frozen green beans
         Frozen peas
2 medium ripe tomatoes
4 or 5 green onions, white and green parts
15  or so leaves fresh basil

1 package Good Seasons dressing mix
red wine vinegar 
olive oil

1 lb. angel hair or thin spaghetti


Fill a sauce pot with an inch of water. Bring to a boil.  Add frozen vegetables.
Bring back to boil and cook 5 minutes or so until a fork easily pierces one
of the larger broccoli cut.  Remove from stove, drain and run cold water
over for 30 seconds or so to stop the cooking.  Drain well and put in bowl.

Chop up tomatoes, green onions and basil and add to cooked vegetables. Pour half
a bottle of the prepared dressing over all and mix well.

Fill large pot with 4 qts. water, add 1 TB. salt *(don't leave the salt out!*) and bring to a boil.  Break spaghetti into thirds or fourths and add to water.  Cook according to directions. Test before draining.
When done to your liking, drain immediately and rinse with cold water to cool it down to just warmish.


Now add the cooked spaghetti and the rest of the dressing or to taste. Mix it all up well and taste.   You may need to add a little plain vinegar if to bland.

Add some black pepper if you like and serve!


----------



## babetoo

SierraCook said:


> Macaroni Salad
> 
> 4 cups cooked salad macaroni, cooled
> 1 cup finely sliced celery
> ½ cup sliced red onion
> 4 tablespoons coarsely chopped green bellpepper
> 1-4 oz. can sliced black olives
> 2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh parsley
> 1 cup mayonnaise
> 2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
> ½ teaspoon ground black pepper
> Salt, to taste
> 
> Combine macaroni, celery, onion, bell pepper, olives, and parsley in large bowl. Toss to mix. In small bowl, mix the mayonnaise and vinegar together until smooth. Add to the macaroni mixture. Add black pepper and salt. Toss and mix well. Chill several hours before serving.


 
this is basic pasta salad, kinda like one  i make. i do add can or two of green chilies chopped (from can) made it once for pool party and my youngest grandson said, "grandma this is so good, you could sell it"
sweet kid , huh


----------



## QSis

kansasgirl said:


> Caesar Pasta Salad
> 
> 6 slices Bacon, cooked, drained, crumbled
> 1/2 c Extra-virgin olive oil
> 4 slices Italian bread, 1/2-in thick
> Salt and pepper to taste
> Lemon rind, grated
> 1/4 c Lemon juice
> 3 Garlic cloves, minced
> 6 Anchovy fillets
> 1/2 c Parmesan, freshly grated
> 12 oz Pasta, cooked al dente, drained (macaroni, penne, rotini, etc), reserve 1/2 c of cooking water
> 2 c Romaine, coarsely shredded
> 
> 1.Brush 2 tb of the oil over both sides of bread. Cut into 1/2-inch cubes and toss with salt and pepper. Toast on baking sheet in oven for 10 minutes or until golden and crisp. Set aside.
> 2.In food processor, puree lemon rind and juice, garlic, anchovies and salt and pepper. Drizzle in remaining olive oil. Blend in half of the cheese.
> 3.Toss pasta with garlic mixture and enough of the cooking water to moisten. Toss with croutons, bacon and romaine; sprinkle with remaining cheese.


 
This will be the next one I'll make.  So many of my favorite things in one bowl!

Kansasgirl had a lot of great recipes in her relatively small number of posts.  I've made several.

Wish she was still here!

Lee


----------



## Dave Hutchins

Pasta Salad Ala Dave
 
This is a variation of a dish I ate at Johnny’s Vet’s Club many years ago and old key club turned legit that enjoyed many years of good business and served the best steaks in town.
It was put out of business by the flood of 93 and was never rebuilt
 
                                                   The Recipe
 
Cook as much spaghetti as you want for the servings you want. I normally use thick spaghetti after cooked rinse very well. Then add chopped green olives chopped black olives, as small jar of chopped pimentos. Then take a whole bulb of fresh garlic separate and peel all of the cloves,  mince in salt (preferably Kosher) but any will do toss the whole works into the bowl of spaghetti. Then chop a bunch of green onions top to bottom.
Then add enough olive oil to moisten and white vinegar to taste then add fresh ground black pepper to taste a sprinkle of dried red pepper flakes, some Greek leaf oregano
And some fresh ground Fennel seed (do not omit) then I add some fine diced green pepper
Some sliced pepperoni, a minced jalapeno pepper (optional) adds some pepperoni, Italian salami diced. Last some good quality grated parmesan cheese.  Toss very well make sure product is well distributed. Cover and let stand in refrigerator over night for flavor to meld  
Serve with breath mints as the vapor will knock a buzzard off a ****** wagon at 100 yards 
 
Small dice of ham, beef stick, cooked Italian sausage,.  
Also you can add small dice of cheddar cheese
 
If you do not have GOOD olive oil use a good quality Italian dressing or Kraft Geek salad dressing  and omit the vinegar


----------



## QSis

Holy moley, Dave - that sounds spectacular! 

Antipasto Pasta Salad!  Is that an oxymoron?  

Lee


----------



## Lefty7887

Here is my list
1 lb. Elbow macaroni cooked
½ cup mayonnaise +
3 tbsp. milk +
2 tbsp. vinegar +
½ tsp. sugar
Salt & pepper to taste
6 hard boiled eggs diced
½ cup diced celery
½ cup diced onion
1 large cucumber cut out seeds and dice (I sometime like to peel and julliane the peels)
2 large tomatoes diced
2 Bell peppers (red & green)
1 lb. Bacon (cook then diced)
All the places I have a + I use to remind me to add I little more if it comes out a little dry because of the tomatoes consitency.  If the tomatoes are on the ripe side (more moist) I leave the recipe alone, but if the are firm I will add a little extra to keep it moist.If you like you can substitue 1/2 pound of shaved ham diced for the bacon.  This can be used as a side, but my DW sometimes like to eat a bowl by itself.


----------



## FincaPerlitas

Here's one that's a bit different.  It's very common in Costa Rica, where I live.

Ensalada de Caracoles (Pasta Shell Salad):

1 pkg small pasta shells
1 can tuna, optional
Mayonnaise
Salt and pepper
Fresh cilantro

Cook pasta shells in salted water.  Rinse and chill in ice water.  Drain.  Add one can tuna, drained.  Add mayonnaise to moisten - 2 or 3 tablespoons, or to taste.  Add salt and pepper to taste.  Add a handful of chopped fresh cilantro.  Mix it all together and chill.  

This is a simple and delicious salad that most Americans will never have eaten before.  You'll get plenty of complements on it.  You can omit the tuna.  It's made as often without it as with it.


----------



## Mama

Here's mine:

2 cups of uncooked elbow macaroni 
1/2 of a green pepper, finely chopped 
1 stalk of celery, finely chopped 
1 carrot, shredded 
1 cup of mayonaise 
1 tablespoon of Gulden's Spicy Brown Mustard 
1 teaspoon of salt 
1/2 teaspoon of pepper 
1/2 teaspoon of celery seed 
3 tablespoons of sugar 
2 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar 
2 hard boiled eggs 
1/2 cup of milk 
Paprika for sprinkling on top (optional)

Cook the macaroni according to the package directions. Drain. In a large bowl, combine all of the ingredients except the paprika. make sure it is mixed up really well. Refrigerate at least two hours before serving.


----------



## deelady

I've always loved this salad when I get Hawaiin food, its called potato salad but it has pasta in it....I love the combo of the two!!


Hawaiian Potato Salad 
4-5 large potatoes 
1 cup shell macaroni-dry 
1-2 carrots chopped 
2 celery stalks-chopped 
2-3 pickles to taste-chopped 
1 cup peas 
2 stalks green onion-chopped 
salt and pepper to taste 
Dressing 
1 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup Zesty Italian dressing 
2 T. pickle juice (or less) Boil potatoes until tender. Cool and cut into cubes. Cook macaroni per package directions. Toss with remaining ingredients. Add dressing.


----------



## snack_pack85

Grew up eating this recipe it's pretty similar to most I have seen here but I'll post it anyway.

One meduim package of elbow macaroni
3 small eggs hard boiled and chopped
2 celery stalks chopped
1 can of black olives chopped or halved 
1 large pickle chopped
5-6 slices of cooked center cut bacon chopped
mayo
mayonaise
garlic powder
salt
pepper
paprika

Cook the elbow mac accourding to label, drain and set aside to cool. Add all the chopped veggies and bacon into a large mixing bowl with the mac. Add enough mayo and mustard to coat the pasta to your liking. Toss the egg in last and fold in. Season with salt and pepper (I like a ton of pepper in this salad) when done sprinkle a little paprika all over the top before serving. Set in fridge so flavors can distribute.


----------



## SierraCook

FincaPerlitas said:


> Here's one that's a bit different.  It's very common in Costa Rica, where I live.
> 
> Ensalada de Caracoles (Pasta Shell Salad):
> 
> 1 pkg small pasta shells
> 1 can tuna, optional
> Mayonnaise
> Salt and pepper
> Fresh cilantro
> 
> Cook pasta shells in salted water.  Rinse and chill in ice water.  Drain.  Add one can tuna, drained.  Add mayonnaise to moisten - 2 or 3 tablespoons, or to taste.  Add salt and pepper to taste.  Add a handful of chopped fresh cilantro.  Mix it all together and chill.
> 
> This is a simple and delicious salad that most Americans will never have eaten before.  You'll get plenty of complements on it.  You can omit the tuna.  It's made as often without it as with it.



I have had a similar version made with shrimp that was yummy.


----------



## RosCoe

My wife used to make some great macaroni salad. It had celery, red onion, a boiled egg, and sometimes little cubes of cheddar cheese and I'm sure some other things. The thing that made it so good was the mayo/horseradish dressing she would put in it. My mouth is watering just thinking about it. I'm going to have to make some this weekend.


----------



## bertjo44

macaroni
dukes mayo
cucumber
onion
tomato
celery seed
mustard powder
salt
pepper
little bit of lemon juice


----------



## larry_stewart

elbows or some kind of pasta
Black olives
marinated artichokes
marinated mushrooms
red onion
sun dried tomato
crumbled feta cheese 
good seasons italian dressing


----------

